# Has MSE Become Bloatware?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Recently, I have noticed a definite performance hit on lower powered PC's running MSE.

Even after a clean install of XP installation on an Athlon 64 2.0 GHz with 512 MB RAM seems to keep the hard drive in a constant thrash.
Disabling MSE settles it down almost immediately.

I've had a couple of others lately doing similarly.

Trying AVG now.

Just wondering if anyone has noticed changes with MSE lately?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

nope, still one of my lowest memory users on my computer...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya, no issues here. Still one of the lightest effective A/V programs I have seen.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Did you have a full scan scheduled?

I use MSE exclusively in all my PCs and I don't experience what you see.

I used AVG before and it is a pretty good product too but in different write ups I read, MSE was rated better as far as catching more viruses. Do a avg vs mse google search.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

In case anyone missed it, they released a V2 beta in July. If you have a "Live" account, you can download it here.

I've been running it since the 17th of July with no issues on 2-XP laptops and 1-"7" desktop, with no issues or performance hits. I had no performance issues with V1 either.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

512MB may be a little light for an up-to-date XP installation.


----------



## b0hr (Dec 9, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Recently, I have noticed a definite performance hit on lower powered PC's running MSE.
> 
> Even after a clean install of XP installation on an Athlon 64 2.0 GHz with 512 MB RAM seems to keep the hard drive in a constant thrash.
> Disabling MSE settles it down almost immediately.
> ...


It may be the inital full scan it does right after you install it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> In case anyone missed it, they released a V2 beta in July. If you have a "Live" account, you can download it here.
> 
> I've been running it since the 17th of July with no issues on 2-XP laptops and 1-"7" desktop, with no issues or performance hits. I had no performance issues with V1 either.


Steve,

I only get the opportunity to do a survey about the installation! No download link. Any ideas?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I only get the opportunity to do a survey about the installation! No download link. Any ideas?


Not sure why, Dennis. I just clicked on the link on the middle of that page and was taken to the download page. I clicked on the version I wanted and it downloaded again OK.

I wonder if there is some time-out on the beta, and I can get it because I d/l'd it previously? :scratchin


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

This was all after the post-installation scans were finished.
Whatever it was, it left when I uninstalled MSE.
The computer boots and settles down pretty quickly with AVG.

I still prefer MSE, but there's something going with it on lower end machines.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just tried it again, no login required (it kept my live login) and still nothing but the completed survey as a choice. The beta period must have expired. Oh, well . . .


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I just tried it again, no login required (it kept my live login) and still nothing but the completed survey as a choice. The beta period must have expired. Oh, well . . .


Maybe this link will work?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope, a 'page not found'

Thanks anyway for trying.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to the Connect site & also saw just the survey. So I clicked the Directory link in the top right & it took me to a list of all the offers. MSE Beta was listed & my participation was None (Apply). I clicked Apply & it took me to a download site.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I went to the Connect site & also saw just the survey. So I clicked the Directory link in the top right & it took me to a list of all the offers. MSE Beta was listed & my participation was None (Apply). I clicked Apply & it took me to a download site.


Thanks, Julie! I felt bad about sending folks on a wild goose chase.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Julie and Steve. I didn't poke around enough!


----------

